# time to re-melt  (thicksteel77 journal)



## thicksteel77 (Nov 17, 2004)

Plan: 

Monday:  biceps, triceps, forearms, cardio
Tuesday: Off
Wednesday: quads, hams, calves, abs
Thursday: Off
Friday: chest, back, traps, delts, cardio
Saturday: cardio
Sunday: Rest

biceps:  e-zpreachercurl:  x12x10x8  dumbellhammercurl: x12x10x8  reversegripcurls: x12x10x8
triceps:  barbellheadbangers: x12x10x8  dumbellbackscratchers: x12x10x8   rope ext: x12x10x8
forearms: barbellwristcurls, barbellrevesewristcurls
cardio: 30min

quads: barbellsquats: x12x10x8  quadextensions: x12x10x8
hams: legpress: x12x10x8  hamcurls: x12x10x8
calves: seatedcalfraises: x12x10x8  standingcalfraises: x12x10x8
abs:  lowerabs: x20x20x20  abcrunches: x20x20x20

chest: barbellpress: x12x10x8 dumbellpress: x12x10x8  dumbellflyes: x12x10x8
back: machinerows: x12x10x8  cablepulldowns: x12x10x8 dumbellrows: x12x10x8
traps: barbellshrugs: x12x10x8  dumbellshrugs: x12x10x8  machineshrugs: x12x10x8
delts:  dumbellshoulderpress: x12x10x8  dumbelllateralraises: x12x10x8  dumbellbentraises: x12x10x8 
cardio: 30min

cardio: 45min
cardio:


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

sounds like you got a pretty good plan there bud  

Have you gotten a diet outlined for yourself?  That will be a key part too

Good luck
Cheers


----------

